# What is your biggest frustration with cooking?



## yonghoshin (May 5, 2011)

Hi,
I've been cooking for several years now, and am just curious: what is YOUR biggest frustration with cooking?

Thanks,
Yongho


----------



## Kayelle (May 5, 2011)

Welcome to DC.
I've been cooking so many years that nearly all of my early frustrations have been eliminated, with the exception of baking.  I won't even try making bread.  For one thing it doesn't interest me, and since I can buy good bread I don't need to.  I bake very few sweets and it must be a simple recipe that's hard to screw up.   Baking just frustrates me in general.  On the other hand, it's easy to avoid, and on the plus side I don't need the useless carbs/calories.  I generally find "cooking" a pleasure, but can get frustrated with distractions, like hubby in the kitchen.


----------



## GrillingFool (May 5, 2011)

Haven't mastered the art of carmelizing onions! 

Currently my biggest frustration is wanting more counter space...

but when I arrive in New Albany IN and my new house, that will be eliminated.


----------



## Josie1945 (May 5, 2011)

yonghoshin said:


> Hi,
> I've been cooking for several years now, and am just curious: what is YOUR biggest frustration with cooking?
> 
> Thanks,
> Yongho


 
Hi Yongho.  Welcome to DC.  I too have no frustration with cooking. I don't do much baking because hubby is diabetic. You will find that those of us that have been cooking 30 years or more. Let very little bother us ,

Josie


----------



## Zhizara (May 5, 2011)

I gave up on baking after having only a 50% success rate on cookies.  I just don't have the precision or patience.  A bag of cookies can be $1 or $2 and last me a week or two when I have the urge, plus, no mess to clean up.


----------



## Kayelle (May 5, 2011)

P.S.

What do you find frustrating, younghoshin?  We love to help.


----------



## roadfix (May 5, 2011)

Consistency.


----------



## Sprout (May 5, 2011)

Space. My kitchen fairly small and cramped. I also find myself cutting corners to use less dishes since we don't have an electric dishwasher, which sometimes causes problems. If I cook big, I have to clean big. It's difficult to clean as I go as I'm usually battling a toddler in the process.


----------



## yonghoshin (May 5, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> P.S.
> 
> What do you find frustrating, younghoshin?  We love to help.



Thanks Kayelle!
I'm looking for ways to help people who already cook for themselves.
I've taught my friends how to cook and they love it so far!
I'm just curious about what kinds of cooking/food preparation troubles other people who cook very often have, so I can help them if needed.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 5, 2011)

So many recipes, so few meals in a day


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2011)

The better I become at it, the faster it disappears


----------



## SadieBaby. (May 5, 2011)

I'm a pretty good cook but a shockingly bad baker. I think I have hot hands!


----------



## kadesma (May 5, 2011)

I use to get angry enough to run in front of a bus when M-i-l came to visit. First off she would ask what I was going to make???? Then when I got things going she would take a spoon or fork and start tasting using the same fork or spoon YUK then she would change the settings often times burning the food. I loved her but she drove me batty. So I prefer ya stay out of my kitchen unless ya keep mouths closed and sit on your hands.
kades


----------



## CraigC (May 5, 2011)

Not having some of the outdoor toys I want!

Craig


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 5, 2011)

Just sitting here thinking about it, I don't really find anything frustrating about cooking. In fact, coming home and making a meal is probably the most relaxing and satisfying part of my day.

If I have come up with something, I would say that not always being able to find the proper ingredients can be a little frustrating. I like to experiment with exotic ethnic cuisines (exotic to me anyway) and not everything is readily available at the local Safeway or Albertsons - especially spices, many of which I have to order online.


----------



## taxlady (May 5, 2011)

Not enough counter space and not enough room for someone else to work in the kitchen at the same time.

At the moment: not being able to make "the claw" because of an injury to my left index finger, so I am only cutting things that are easily and safely cut with a paring knife.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 5, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I gave up on baking after having only a 50% success rate on cookies.  I just don't have the precision or patience.  A bag of cookies can be $1 or $2 and last me a week or two when I have the urge, plus, no mess to clean up.


You must not have ever tasted chocolate chip cookies made according to the original recipe, so hot out of the oven that they burn your tongue, so limp that you cannot pick them up, and so chocolatey that licking your fingers is a given.


----------



## ChefJune (May 5, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> So many recipes, so few meals in a day


 
  Sir Loin, you read my mind.  If I have any frustration in the kitchen, it is that there are so many delicious dishes I would like to make, but there is neither enough time to make them all, nor to eat them all!


----------



## babetoo (May 5, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> Sir Loin, you read my mind. If I have any frustration in the kitchen, it is that there are so many delicious dishes I would like to make, but there is neither enough time to make them all, nor to eat them all!


 

sir read my mind as well. i have tons of recipes and am always printing out more or cutting out of the newspaper. ingredients are a problem as well.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 5, 2011)

My biggest frustration is tools that don't do their intended job.  I've learned to pay whatever it takes to get one that does the best job.  That is not always the most expensive.


----------



## pacanis (May 5, 2011)

Space here, too.
Oh, and baking. I can't stand getting flour everywhere. If I had more space though, that frustration would be eliminated.


----------



## Selkie (May 5, 2011)

After having gone to the grocery store for the week, I want to make everything I had planned... NOW!

I hate freezing proteins. I want them fresh whenever I cook, but I don't want to waste gasoline driving back and forth to the store every other day. And even in the refrigerator, I generally don't trust them after more than three days. What I have is an enigma.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2011)

I've learned to deal with less than my ideal kitchen.  I make new dishes on a regular basis because I want to try new stuff and keep meals from getting boring.  I know I'll never get to them all.

What really frustrates me more than everything else, to the point of madness, is my family - my SO, sister, BIL, two daughters, a SIL and a grandson.

They are collectively some of the fussiest eaters on the planet.  The worst of it is that they all dislike different things so I can't get by with avoiding just one food or food group.

I end up exasperated and cook the same old stuff.


----------



## marksteven (May 5, 2011)

If salt more over than demand in the recipes’!


----------



## jabbur (May 5, 2011)

My biggest frustration is rice.  I seem to have trouble making nice fluffy rice.  I've even invested in a rice cooker.  Rinsing it before hand, not rinsing, more water (too mushy) less water (burns).  If I'm adding it to a casserole, I do okay but to make it as a side dish or to have for fried rice, I lack some essential skill.


----------



## Zhizara (May 5, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> You must not have ever tasted chocolate chip cookies made according to the original recipe, so hot out of the oven that they burn your tongue, so limp that you cannot pick them up, and so chocolatey that licking your fingers is a given.



Actually those cookies are what made me think I could cook other kinds.  I used the recipe on the bag of chocolate chips and made them every year for Christmas.  They were perfect every time.


----------



## dcSaute (May 5, 2011)

jabbur said:


> My biggest frustration is rice.



get a scale.
weigh the rice
weigh the water
combine in a pot with a dab of butter & salt
bring to simmer
cover
put in preheated oven 350F for 20 minutes
remove, leave cover on, let sit 10-15 minutes


for two people
120 grams Carolina brand enriched white rice
235 grams water

other rice brands and types and sorts (brown, long grain, etc and yadda yadda) _will_ vary.  that is _will_ vary - that is not "may" vary or "could" vary.

it's "adjusted" for size from Alton Brown's method.  doing it for years, never fails.

keep notes - especially with different rices.


----------



## mrs.mom (May 5, 2011)

*My biggest frustration is the space in my kitchen. I used to have a very big kitchen in my previous house with a big table on the side and a lot of shelves for storage and two wide bars for preparing or cutting food. Now I have a small kitchen with only about 1/2 meter by 1/4 meter bar for preparing the food and no table and no shelves. So I always have a problem in storage. And when I am cooking I don't know where to put the finished pans or pots. The frustration gets bigger when I am inviting friends for dinner because I cook 5-6 items which makes me in a complete mess.*


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 5, 2011)

#1 Space
#2 The constantly asked question "Do you need any help?"


----------



## pacanis (May 5, 2011)

Looks like space is clearly in the lead. That's probably why renovating kitchens is such a lucrative project. You tend to put money where you notice it the most.


----------



## Sprout (May 5, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Looks like space is clearly in the lead. That's probably why renovating kitchens is such a lucrative project. You tend to put money where you notice it the most.



I'd gladly deal with a smaller other rooms to have a bigger kitchen. Then again, if I had more space to make all the food I wanted too, I'm sure I'd want more space to fit people to eat it!


----------



## Claire (May 5, 2011)

For me it is that there are a lot of dishes I'd like to make (that I know how to do) and a lot I'd like to experiment with.  BUT ... there are only two of us.  Oh, I can put together a dinner party quite easily, and I have a couple of shut-in friends who I bring meals to.  But I don't have a large freezer any more.  The dinner parties?  I love to have people over, but cleaning before and after is a pain.  Actually, cleaning after isn't a big deal, even w/o a dishwasher, we simply take turns doing a sinkful here and there.  

Summer can be a frustration because my kitchen is not air conditioned.  It really isn't THAT big of a deal, cooking out and salads work well.  

Small kitchens aren't as bad as they seem when you've had both large and small.  Believe it or not, unless you're someone who has to have the very latest in modern conveniences, sometimes small has its points.  Especially if you are handicapped (I'm not, but have had many friends over the years with issues).  I cooked in a camper trailer (not a mobile home, not a fancy RV) for three years and it really wasn't all that bad.


----------



## LindaZ (May 5, 2011)

Monotony - making the same stuff over and over again. Not having enough time to really cook - so I make the same stuff, over and over again.

Welcome to DC, you'll like it here.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 5, 2011)

dishes


----------



## luvs (May 5, 2011)

working w/ doughs, baking. too technical & allows for less creativy & tweaking room.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 5, 2011)

marksteven said:


> If salt more over than demand in the recipes’!



That's an easy fix. Make Ina Garten recipes!


----------



## jdthompson (May 6, 2011)

Love exploring and experimenting with new recipes but it's difficult being married to a picky eater.


----------



## buckytom (May 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Space here, too.
> Oh, and baking. I can't stand getting flour everywhere. If I had more space though, that frustration would be eliminated.





that just means you need glasses, lol.

for me it's time. as in not enough of it to do what i like, which is to cook. i can't imagine how nice it is to wake up, shop for fresh ingredients, prep things, then produce either a tnt dish, or an experiment, or something in between.

but i have to put on a dirty jumpsuit, climb into the machine, and be flogged while i make tvs glow.

ok, that's a bit of license, but you know what i mean.


----------



## LindaLou (May 6, 2011)

Time for me too.  I love cooking and I really like trying out new recipes/ideas but seems I am always in a pinch for time.  

I am with you that it would be so nice to get up and go shopping and spend the day cooking.


----------



## Somebunny (May 6, 2011)

It's the time issue for me too!  Our weeknight meals are usually mundane.  No time to  shop for fresh or even dream up something creative.  Weekends are a little better, but they are usually jamb packed too!  Once I free myself from this tiny cubicle I have great aspirations!  Just hope I am not "too pooped to pop"! ;-)


----------



## kookiblob (May 6, 2011)

missing a phrase in a recipe sheet that would ultimately end up ruining the entire meal....


----------



## Claire (May 7, 2011)

I'm not much of a baker, but one year decided to make an Easter braided bread.  The recipe was from one of _The Frugal Gourmet_ cookbooks, which I had (and still do) have good luck with, generally.  Now, I'm repeating, I don't really bake.  I got to some point in the recipe and it said, "now add the xxxxxx."  I went back and re-read the ingredients list.  My husband and I were working together, and we went back and forth and back and forth, and could not find that ingredient listed.  When you're a beginner, baking is more science than art.  We'd already gotten to that point, and called everyone we knew who might have baked that bread, and it turned out OK, but we never tried that one again!


----------



## licia (May 7, 2011)

After all the years of cooking, I get tired of coming up with menus and sometimes I just don't want to cook. But I don't want to eat out so much either. I suppose that is a good reason to have a freezer full of dishes that I make when I do have the urge to cook.


----------



## simonbaker (May 8, 2011)

Getting good, competant help in the kitchen that actually care about why they are there & what they are doing.


----------



## FrankZ (May 8, 2011)

For me it is food snobbery.  

It drives me mad when someone says they enjoy something and someone feels the need to say how trashy it is, declare "yuck" or make faces to show disgust because it isn't the "finest of french food" or using expensive ingredients.

Oh, and I don't do cakes well.


----------



## simonbaker (May 8, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> For me it is food snobbery.
> 
> It drives me mad when someone says they enjoy something and someone feels the need to say how trashy it is, declare "yuck" or make faces to show disgust because it isn't the "finest of french food" or using expensive ingredients.
> 
> Oh, and I don't do cakes well.


 

I am 100% in agreement with you on this.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 9, 2011)

> Currently my biggest frustration is wanting more counter space...


 
The lack of counterspace (and storage space) at the farm drives me crazy...as does the lack of a dishwasher. This kitchen was NOT designed by someone who liked to cook from scratch.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 9, 2011)

mrs.mom said:


> My biggest frustration is the space in my kitchen. I used to have a very big kitchen in my previous house with a big table on the side and a lot of shelves for storage and two wide bars for preparing or cutting food.



This is me too, so to help compensate I use more pre-made things like dressing, powders and sauces. Yes, sad but true. However you do become a little more creative in finding multiple uses for everyday items that may appear to be one dimensional.


----------



## spork (May 9, 2011)

Mine is ingredients.  Local lack of and/or crappy quality.


----------



## CharlieD (May 9, 2011)

spork said:


> Mine is ingredients. Local lack of and/or crappy quality.


 

SAme here, Big time!


----------



## ella/TO (May 9, 2011)

Being married this coming June for 64 years, it just drives me crazy trying to think of what to make for dinner tonite and most nites.....I love to cook, but I'm tired of cooking....LOL....also my darling hubby asking every nite....."what's for chow"....ROFL


----------



## Constance (May 9, 2011)

I have loved to cook my whole life, until recently. Now I have simply lost interest in cooking. I'm quite content to let my husband do the cooking or eat out. I actually feel sort of guilty about it.

I haven't lost interest in eating, though. Thing being, with diabetes and ulcers, my choices are limited.


----------



## simonbaker (May 9, 2011)

ella/TO said:


> Being married this coming June for 64 years, it just drives me crazy trying to think of what to make for dinner tonite and most nites.....I love to cook, but I'm tired of cooking....LOL....also my darling hubby asking every nite....."what's for chow"....ROFL


 
Congratulations on 64 years of marriage!!  I don't know many that can say they are still married after 64 years.  Good for you!  I have been married 25 years.  Please tell us your secret to success.


----------



## Barbara (May 10, 2011)

I have a big kitchen with wonderful storage. My frustration is the positioning of the island. All i ever do is walk around the damn thing!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 10, 2011)

Mine is this board, there are so many brilliant recipes that I have to translate terms and weights from Americanised to English and metric,I mean you don't even drive on the correct side of the road. I thought Cilantro was Fidel's daughter and much to my frustration its Coriander , Pork Butt comes from the other end of the pigs and the only cup measure we have over here is for bra's


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Mine is this board, there are so many brilliant recipes that I have to translate terms and weights from Americanised to English and metric,I mean you don't even drive on the correct side of the road. I thought Cilantro was Fidel's daughter and much to my frustration its Coriander , Pork Butt comes from the other end of the pigs and the only cup measure we have over here is for bra's




I understand your frustration.  On this side of the Atlantic, 'mate' is a verb.


----------



## spork (May 10, 2011)

ROFL!  Too funny, Bolas & Andy. 
Think video game and turn your frustrations into fun.


----------



## ella/TO (May 10, 2011)

Ho Ho....if only my dear hubby would/could cook!.....he knows how to do eggs..... and, we do go out a couple of times per week to dinner. We have a restaurant right here in our condo bldg. and so, that makes it easy to just take the elevator down, to main floor and walk up a few steps to the restaurant.....LIFE is good!!!!!


----------



## CharlieD (May 10, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Mine is this board, there are so many brilliant recipes that I have to translate terms and weights from Americanised to English and metric,I mean you don't even drive on the correct side of the road. I thought Cilantro was Fidel's daughter and much to my frustration its Coriander , Pork Butt comes from the other end of the pigs and the only cup measure we have over here is for bra's


 
Though we can argue about what side of the road to drive, I agree about metric, America is like the one of only two countries that is still using British standard. i thnk this was your way to pay back for lost war. America should ghave get rid off it  at the same time it got rid off the king.


----------



## CharlieD (May 10, 2011)

ella/TO said:


> Being married this coming June for 64 years, it just drives me crazy trying to think of what to make for dinner tonite and most nites.....I love to cook, but I'm tired of cooking....LOL....also my darling hubby asking every nite....."what's for chow"....ROFL


Ella Mazal Tov is in order, many more happy, healthy years together.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 10, 2011)

ella/TO said:


> Being married this coming June for 64 years, it just drives me crazy trying to think of what to make for dinner tonite and most nites.....I love to cook, but I'm tired of cooking....LOL....also my darling hubby asking every nite....."what's for chow"....ROFL


That is something that I often think about.  I don't know how you ladies can do it.  I cook generally for one or two, and the worst that can happen is that I have to send out for pizza.  I cook for the love of cooking.  The task of putting together 2 or so meals a day and trying to come up with something that will please, or at least not offend, 4 or more diverse tastes, seems impossible to me.  And these days, most women do it after putting in 8 or so hours in their day job.

Those of you cooking for a family, you have my sympathy and my admiration.

That to me would be the ultimate in frustration


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> That is something that I often think about.  I don't know how you ladies can do it.  I cook generally for one or two, and the worst that can happen is that I have to send out for pizza.  I cook for the love of cooking.  The task of putting together 2 or so meals a day and trying to come up with something that will please, or at least not offend, 4 or more diverse tastes, seems impossible to me.  And these days, most women do it after putting in 8 or so hours in their day job.
> 
> Those of you cooking for a family, you have my sympathy and my admiration.
> 
> That to me would be the ultimate in frustration




It's easy to get into a dinner rut if you let yourself.

I try to plan meals for the coming week on Saturday morning.  I include regular meals we haven't had recently and I try to slip in one or two new dishes each week, both for variety and my sanity.  I have a ton of recipes I've copied and pasted over the years and I force myself to go through them and pick one or two.

Then I review the menu with SO who says OK or makes a face that lets me know she would rather not but doesn't want to say so.  Then I go with an alternative I've already chosen.


----------



## ella/TO (May 10, 2011)

Thank you Charlie D, a "shainim Danke"....we're trying hard to keep this wonderful marriage going.....  my Yiddish isn't too good....lol


----------



## roadfix (May 10, 2011)

Too many cooking gadgets, and very little talent...


----------



## joesfolk (May 10, 2011)

My biggest frustration with cooking is my family's  preferences.  I cooked all of my own baby food for DD and I cook from scratch most of the time.  But my family prefers boxed canned carb filled garbage.  It has caused many an arguement in our house.  DH will eat almost anything put in front of him and go back for seconds and thirds and then tell me that he didn't like it. DD complains if anything akin to a veggie crosses her plate. And forget about any seasoning beyond salt.  Well, I have settled the whole problem.  Now I will no longer cook for my family.  I am and have been for the last several weeks, cooking only for myself.  Which I find very difficult to do but at least I am still getting some nutritious stuff (I'm working two jobs just now so am having to carry all of my food with me or get fast food but this is just a temporary time crunch.) So now I am having to learn to cook very small portions, not an easy thing to do.  In the mean time my family is eating garbage.  Today hubby cooked about two pounds of pasta and used about 3/4 lb of burger and a jar of home canned salsa to make what he calls goulash.  No veggies beyond the sauce.  This will last the two of them through two meals.  And it's got very little nutrition in it. Just carbs, carbs, carbs.  It kills me to see them eating like this on a regular basis.  But I can no longer take the arguements and the complaints at being forced to eat real food.  I give up.  Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 10, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> My biggest frustration with cooking is my family's  preferences.  I cooked all of my own baby food for DD and I cook from scratch most of the time.  But my family prefers boxed canned carb filled garbage.  It has caused many an arguement in our house.  DH will eat almost anything put in front of him and go back for seconds and thirds and then tell me that he didn't like it. DD complains if anything akin to a veggie crosses her plate. And forget about any seasoning beyond salt.  Well, I have settled the whole problem.  Now I will no longer cook for my family.  I am and have been for the last several weeks, cooking only for myself.  Which I find very difficult to do but at least I am still getting some nutritious stuff (I'm working two jobs just now so am having to carry all of my food with me or get fast food but this is just a temporary time crunch.) So now I am having to learn to cook very small portions, not an easy thing to do.  In the mean time my family is eating garbage.  Today hubby cooked about two pounds of pasta and used about 3/4 lb of burger and a jar of home canned salsa to make what he calls goulash.  No veggies beyond the sauce.  This will last the two of them through two meals.  And it's got very little nutrition in it. Just carbs, carbs, carbs.  It kills me to see them eating like this on a regular basis.  But I can no longer take the arguements and the complaints at being forced to eat real food.  I give up.  Thanks for letting me vent.


That's the frustration that I could not deal with on a regular basis.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 11, 2011)

ella/TO said:


> Being married this coming June for 64 years, it just drives me crazy trying to think of what to make for dinner tonite and most nites.....I love to cook, but I'm tired of cooking....LOL....also my darling hubby asking every nite....."what's for chow"....ROFL


64 yrs!!!!!!! darling you must have been married in the womb what date in June is your Anniversary?
Ps my Mum was 96yrs in March.


----------



## buckytom (May 11, 2011)

wow, congrats and god bless to bolas's mom.

my mother will be 86 this year. when she was 84 she decided to start walking 5 miles a day to keep in shape.




we have no idea where she went...

bah dum dum crash



ella, my parents were married in '48. they live for each other. it's both beautiful and amazing at the same time. god bless you and your hubby.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 11, 2011)

buckytom said:


> we have no idea where she went...
> 
> bah dum dum crash


----------



## simonbaker (May 11, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Too many cooking gadgets, and very little talent...


 
Well said


----------



## simonbaker (May 11, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> My biggest frustration with cooking is my family's preferences. I cooked all of my own baby food for DD and I cook from scratch most of the time. But my family prefers boxed canned carb filled garbage. It has caused many an arguement in our house. DH will eat almost anything put in front of him and go back for seconds and thirds and then tell me that he didn't like it. DD complains if anything akin to a veggie crosses her plate. And forget about any seasoning beyond salt. Well, I have settled the whole problem. Now I will no longer cook for my family. I am and have been for the last several weeks, cooking only for myself. Which I find very difficult to do but at least I am still getting some nutritious stuff (I'm working two jobs just now so am having to carry all of my food with me or get fast food but this is just a temporary time crunch.) So now I am having to learn to cook very small portions, not an easy thing to do. In the mean time my family is eating garbage. Today hubby cooked about two pounds of pasta and used about 3/4 lb of burger and a jar of home canned salsa to make what he calls goulash. No veggies beyond the sauce. This will last the two of them through two meals. And it's got very little nutrition in it. Just carbs, carbs, carbs. It kills me to see them eating like this on a regular basis. But I can no longer take the arguements and the complaints at being forced to eat real food. I give up. Thanks for letting me vent.


Good for you standing up for what you believe in!


----------



## luvs (May 12, 2011)

jerks my chain when a person cannot simply say, 'thanks' after you feed them, when your poured so much effort into that meal. tweaked it to thier liking & overlooked your own preferences. they leave the dishes, the cost of the food, the effort, & the time on you. those 'er people that i don't make food for again.


----------



## DebLynn (May 12, 2011)

I can't make meatloaf. It's too bad because I love meatloaf. 

When I flour, egg and bread, no matter how hard I try not to, I always flour, egg and bread my fingers. 

That's all. The rest I like.


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Mine is this board, there are so many brilliant recipes that I have to translate terms and weights from Americanised to English and metric,I mean you don't even drive on the correct side of the road. I thought Cilantro was Fidel's daughter and much to my frustration its Coriander , Pork Butt comes from the other end of the pigs and the only cup measure we have over here is for bra's



Ah, the advantages of living in Canada. All my liquid cup measures have cups and ounces on one side and millilitres and litres on the other.  My scales have grams and ounces too. My frustration is the rare European recipe that tells me grain or flour in decilitres 

And coriander is only cilantro when you are talking about the leaves. I still don't understand how the seeds can taste and smell so yummy and the leaves can so easily overwhelm with what I consider yuck.


----------



## Selkie (May 12, 2011)

taxlady said:


> ...And coriander is only cilantro when you are talking about the leaves. I still don't understand how the seeds can taste and smell so yummy and the leaves can so easily overwhelm with what I consider yuck.



I recently read a Yahoo article about cilantro. It's one of those plants/flavors that you either really like or hate. For those who can't stand it, it tastes like sweaty gym socks. For those who like it, it tastes sweet and refreshing... there are very few or no in-betweens. I'm in the gym socks category.

I just found it interesting... and reaffirms my reason that my taste buds are not weird... no matter what everyone says about the rest of me!


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I recently read a Yahoo article about cilantro. It's one of those plants/flavors that you either really like or hate. For those who can't stand it, it tastes like sweaty gym socks. For those who like it, it tastes sweet and refreshing... there are no in-betweens. I'm in the gym socks category.
> 
> I just found it interesting... and reaffirms my reason that my taste buds are not weird.




No more weird than mine.  I always thought cilantro tasted soapy.


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> No more weird than mine.  I always thought cilantro tasted soapy.



Tastes perfumey to me.


----------



## simonbaker (May 12, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Tastes perfumey to me.


 

I love cillantro, marinate chicken in fresh cillantro, lime juice & garlic. Oven roast it, put it on a sesoned grilled tortilla with pepperjack cheese, salsa & sour cream with lettuce & tomato..............It makes a great southwest wrap.


----------



## lisaluvstocook (May 12, 2011)

Hmmmm, I would say time is my biggest complaint.  I lurve to cook, but between school and work, I find myself looking for hours in the day to make something from scratch.  This pushes me into the semi-homemade realm some days, which works, but just isn't the same.  Cooking is very zen to me, totally relaxing, baking included.  I want to do more of it but just don't have the time!  Kitchen space kind of blows too, but I have learned to adapt.....


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 13, 2011)

DebLynn said:


> I can't make meatloaf. It's too bad because I love meatloaf.
> 
> When I flour, egg and bread, no matter how hard I try not to, I always flour, egg and bread my fingers.
> 
> That's all. The rest I like.



There are quite a few meatloaf discussion and recipes on the site. 

meatloaf - Google Search

Let's see if we can get you enjoying homemade meatloaf.


----------

